# Q



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

L


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

Congrats on the mack. It was pretty messy today considering such a lovely forecast for the sunny coast


----------



## krustayshen (Oct 14, 2013)

Top vid Scater, did you know the Kawana Aquatic Centre offers adult swim sessions? No need to go to DI for a swim. :lol: :lol:

Cheers Greg

PS Good to see you get one


----------



## couta1 (Sep 10, 2005)

nice to small spanish for me at halls...on a double up....bloody sea and wind chop nearly rolled me out there with them....was totally sh8t


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

krustayshen said:


> Top vid Scater, did you know the Kawana Aquatic Centre offers adult swim sessions? No need to go to DI for a swim. :lol: :lol:
> 
> Cheers Greg
> 
> PS Good to see you get one


Haha thanks smartarse - I deserved that!



couta1 said:


> nice to small spanish for me at halls...on a double up....bloody sea and wind chop nearly rolled me out there with them....was totally sh8t


Yeah it was bloody lumpy out there.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

bertros said:


> Props for the editting work on the vid Scater, and congrats on your first Spanish. That 475 looks mighty tippy considering what it took to throw you off... Just waiting for the day the same happens to me and I canonly hope I do it half as gracefully as you did.


It's not usually that tippy, but the vid doesn't do justice to just how lumpy the seas were today.


----------



## wayneedden (May 19, 2012)

Good work mate, DI can be a challenge to launch, the back break can nail you,. Stayed connected after coming off , nice fish ;-)


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Good stuff Sam. Mate, I reckon if you had kept paddling hard on that first wave that started to pick you up, you would have caught it good and more of less stayed straight all the way in to the shore break. The profishas have some speed so you need to use it to advantage when you can.


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Great work Sam,

Nice Pedro - and an entertaining video


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

BIGKEV said:


> Good stuff Sam. Mate, I reckon if you had kept paddling hard on that first wave that started to pick you up, you would have caught it good and more of less stayed straight all the way in to the shore break. The profishas have some speed so you need to use it to advantage when you can.


You might be right mate but I still need to get my fitness up a bit. That was about the third wave I'd fallen off the back of and after battling the chop all morning I didn't have much left in the tank. I reckon if I'd had a bit more speed up I might have even been able to catch the one that got me, I was slowing down when I noticed it.


----------



## captaincoochin (Nov 11, 2012)

Congrats on a cherry popping Pedro.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

I watched that a couple of times Sam, and you didn't appear to get your centre of gravity out too wide at all. Seeing the drag wasn't locked, I reckon it was just the choppy water that did you in. Congratulations on the Spano. Tick another box!


----------



## maddog (Jan 14, 2008)

I assume that's my rod and reel that you took for a swim !!

I hope it was stripped down when you got home!

Nice fish. I bet it was delicious


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

kayakone said:


> I watched that a couple of times Sam, and you didn't appear to get your centre of gravity out too wide at all. Seeing the drag wasn't locked, I reckon it was just the choppy water that did you in. Congratulations on the Spano. Tick another box!


I think it was a combination of things. Because I was at a near stop, the chop had pushed me a bit side on to the fish by the time I noticed the hit. Usually when you get hit during the troll it's pulling straight back behind the kayak but on this occasion you can see the line's much more out to the side. Combine that with the choppy conditions and a little lean from me and a run from the fish and there you go.


maddog said:


> I assume that's my rod and reel that you took for a swim !!
> 
> I hope it was stripped down when you got home!
> 
> Nice fish. I bet it was delicious


It was indeed.


----------



## bruus (Aug 27, 2010)

Hey at least you got something hey and got your first dunking out of the way


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Cool vid Sam. I like the way you just slide off rather than rolling the whole yak. Theres nothing like those micro seconds between when you know youre going and when you hit the water. Stripping reels down tonight?


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Haha yeah it was just the one thankfully. I must say I was impressed with how little water actually made it inside the old Penn 320GT.


----------



## aussiestu (Dec 8, 2013)

I dunno scater, talking up the conditions to mask your rookie errors, I didn't think it was that bad out there.............. :?

My report goes as such;

jumped in the forester to save getting fish juice and sand all through the patrol, launched after watching scater go for a wake up swim, paddled out, paddle round for a while till the other boys got too tired and headed in, I then went to a secret spot I didn't want them to know about, got bit off by mack, caught a 112cm cobe, then caught a cale cale trev, then caught a snapper, then caught 2 x sweetlip, then caught a 110cm tuna before deciding I was buggered, then paddled back and surfed a couple o waves in to show the boys how it's done, then headed home in a nice sand free truck. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## paddleparra (Apr 23, 2008)

good work mate, you are one up on me&#8230;&#8230; not the being flipped part but the having a crack at DI part&#8230;. Work, who needs it!


----------

